# Questions



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

What does one do once the divorce is final? Where do you go? Who can you turn to when you need a lending ear? Well, this board will help you meet new people that have gone or is going through what you are going through. Seeking advice and on some levels guidance. 

Let's help support one another and gain strength by helping to encourage one another. 

Can't wait to meet you guys.

K

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Keedy ~ Other than the common-sense advice rendered by the great people here at TAM, I'd highly recommend talking with a good IC, as well as any pastoral staff member at most any church!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Keedy,

There are a lot of people here who have been through what you have. TAM can be a good place to get support.

It sounds like you do not have a good support system in place. Is that right? Do you have at least one or two close friends and/or family members?

One way to survive divorce is to get out in the world, start doing things for yourself, start doing things that you enjoy and meet new people.

What sort of things are you doing for yourself?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

You should be able to count on your family and friends, plus a religious community if you are involved in one. Those together really help to make up a strong support network that makes the transition a lot easier.


----------

